# mini air bags



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I found a site that has the mini air bags! 










here is a link to mcmaster carr website. its the firestone mini sleeve type. its $42.00 

http://www.mcmaster.com/#air-springs/=8v360x


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

same bag as on this bike


----------



## 2008mike (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks man I been looking for this


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

good thing you found it homie, i asked you some time ago because i needed a few extra ones


----------

